# it's that time of year HURRICANES



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

are we going to discuss it or just remain in the state of glorious denial?

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

After I moved away from Louisiana, I was so happy to be able to ignore hurricanes.

Since 1996, I haven't really cared. I live in College Station, and this is generally far enough inland for me to not really worry about it.

Then, last summer came - with these huge, powerful storms. That one that hit Texas after Katrina was terrible. It was initially forecast to come on a bee-line for us. It ended up going further East and headed up to the Jasper area. That area is approx the same distance inland - and they got nailed pretty bad. So, now that I own a home, it does make me nervous.


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

hopefully they won't as bad this year, but if they are i'm gonna bunker in here at the house and hope for the best. there's no way i'm gonna risk getting hung up in all that idiot traffic i saw last season.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U ain't kidding. I'm far enough inland that even if it came straight here, I think I would stay. A category 5 coming straight for Houston and right up my way may make me rethink that. But w/ the traffic, where are ya gonna go.

Last year, when Houston evacuated, many people came thru my town. The traffic on the highways was a nightmare.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

a whole lot of us found out you can't run.
Last year for Wilma a friend of mine spent 5 hours to go 4 miles.

AFS


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I live right outside the Orlando area. I'm 22 years old now, and the only thing that has really ever hit us was 1 tropical storm when I was about 12. Every hurricane that came our way always went south or north of us...we were lucky, up until about 2 years ago. Those 3 hurricanes in a row was crazy, and although none of my family was directly affected by damage and such, I would never wish that upon anyone. I hope none hit anyone, because it isn't any fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in 1994, after Andrew passed over Fl, it came right to my home town in Louisiana. My neighborhood was the only one in the whole town that didn't loose power. It was scary to hear 100mph winds at night in your house.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, in 1994, after Andrew passed over Fl, it came right to my home town in Louisiana. My neighborhood was the only one in the whole town that didn't loose power. It was scary to hear 100mph winds at night in your house.


Yea, the devastation caused by Andrew was nuts. Although the hurricane you're speaking of hit in 1992. :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Was it 1992? It was somewhere around there 

1092, 1992, 1994, 2008, it's all the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kjeff50cal (May 6, 2006)

When Rita came calling I stayed put and watched the madness on TV. I have some family land in Chambers County that had some damage.... it took out my uncle's rodeo arena grandstands and uprooted two 100+ year-old oak trees. Oh well that's more barbeque wood ;-) . I had (and still have) a stocked pantry and frozen ten gallon plactic jugs in the freezer. I loaded my SKS and Shotgun and had my CZ-52 (at the time) on kill. Now I have a Polish P-64 (9 X 18 Mak) and hopefully getting another large bore revolver (either a .44 Mag or .357 Mag).


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Was it 1992? It was somewhere around there
> 
> 1092, 1992, 1994, 2008, it's all the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL....I know, I know. 8)


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

I'm stocking up on ammo this time around.. Our crime rate has skyrocketed in Houston since Katrina/Rita. In the event of another chaotic hurricane event, I want to be ready.. :? :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

breech said:


> I'm stocking up on ammo this time around.. Our crime rate has skyrocketed in Houston since Katrina/Rita. In the event of another chaotic hurricane event, I want to be ready.. :? :shock:


Yea, I've read about that in the Houston Chronicle.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

*Big Blows*

We only need to worry about hurricanes for another two years. After that, Mr. Bush will be out of the White House and he will have shut down the secret government hurricane producing machine in Houston. 
:-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

And if the dems. get a foot in the white hous door then we'll have an even worse problem...The tax mosnter..the one that eats so much of your paychecks that getting caught in a dust devil would bankrupt ya :x :x


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> And if the dems. get a foot in the white hous door then we'll have an even worse problem...The tax mosnter..the one that eats so much of your paychecks that getting caught in a dust devil would bankrupt ya :x :x


I don't know - that is the old argument about the dems. But, Bush's govt is the largest govt machine of all time. He is outspending everyone, and the govt is so much in the hole money wise it isn't even funny.

And, all these tax cuts for the rich aren't doing me anygood. ANOTHER one just went thru in the past week or two.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

*Politics!*

Jeeeze! I didn't mean to stir up a hornet's nest.

I just recalled that every natural disaster we've had in the last few years has been blamed on President Bush.

He must have broad shoulders and a thick skin - he's gettin' blamed for almost everything! Including that wacko Clinton's screwups!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Oh i understood , just couldnt pass it up,and most of us Texicans have some purty thick hide and one deaf ear(whichever one thats needed at the moment.)You'll notice how much his admin has been pushed around by the polls :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Did someone mention crime has increased in Houston? How can that be possible? As a former resident of years ago, I can truthfully say that the best way to see Houston is in your real view mirrow. Hurricanes can not quite reach me now (only the rain, hopefully) since I moved to about 90 miles West of the liberal capitol of Texas.

:-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, happy to have another Texan here 

Being in College Station, I never worried about the hurricanes very much until LAST year - For a while, that last one was projected to come out way. And, when it hit E Texas, it really did some damage as far inland as we are. So, this year, I think I will pay them more attention.

As for Houston - yes, it's pretty bad. But, it's within about 70 min drive, so we go there quite frequently. Austin is about 2 hours, and San Antonio is about 3.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck,
That puts you about 3 1/2 hrs. from me. I used to make the trip regularly when my oldest daughter was attending A & M. The only part of the drive I disliked was going through the bottom part of Austin on 290 while they were rebuilding the interchange at I-35 and then hitting the airport traffich. Unbelievable at the wrong part of the day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I 35 is pretty bad. I had to go to Austin for a training a few months ago - rush hour traffic is terrible.

What city do U live in?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

City? Right now I live between Kerrville (town) and Fredricksburg (town). As far as I'm concerned, it still to close to populated areas. It's a great area but further out would be nice. Maybe when I retire. Maybe I have this suppressed desire to be a hermit! I can't believe there are no emoticons with a cowboy hat!!! What's the deal? Did I miss something? :smt018


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, sometimes ya gotta link your own emoticons


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, OK, I'll calm down and look for more emoticons.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

*let me guess*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, in 1994, after Andrew passed over Fl, it came right to my home town in Louisiana. My neighborhood was the only one in the whole town that didn't loose power. It was scary to hear 100mph winds at night in your house.


You lived in Houma?
My youngest son was born the night Andrew hit us a night to remember.
I watched the windows blow out of the hospital.....celling tiles then being sucked out....the wife didnt have a bed to rest in..... 4th floor of SLMC started flooding from part of the roof that was missing.
Last year Katrian hit where i live now 135 MPH winds for 9 hours out of power 18 days...had to carry a gun to stop looters


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nastynewt said:


> You lived in Houma?
> My youngest son was born the night Andrew hit us a night to remember.
> I watched the windows blow out of the hospital.....celling tiles then being sucked out....the wife didnt have a bed to rest in..... 4th floor of SLMC started flooding from part of the roof that was missing.
> Last year Katrian hit where i live now 135 MPH winds for 9 hours out of power 18 days...had to carry a gun to stop looters


I remember Andrew. It was scarey to be at home with that wind whistling. Why do storms like that always hit at night. I didn't wanna sleep in case we heard a tornado coming.

I lived in the ONLY neighborhood in town that didn't loose power (Summerfield). The power used to go out ALL the time when I grew up. But a hurricane hits, and it only flickered a couple of times. We had to go out in the store to push up a screen porch wall - the wind almost pushed it over. Was not fun 

My fiend lived in Lafayette Woods, and they didn't get power for over a week. When the mall got power, it was very popular simply because of the a/c


----------



## iluvmyg17 (Feb 21, 2007)

breech said:


> I'm stocking up on ammo this time around.. Our crime rate has skyrocketed in Houston since Katrina/Rita. In the event of another chaotic hurricane event, I want to be ready.. :? :shock:


Well unfortunately, they came back home.


----------

